# Slip Risers and Underground Service



## jar546 (Oct 11, 2018)

Does anyone have requirements for a slip riser on an underground service for a single phase residential home or is this just a frost heave area requirement such as this one by PPL?

https://www.pplelectric.com/-/media...ervice/Docs/REMSI/Sketches/sketch7a-print.pdf


----------



## Msradell (Oct 11, 2018)

I've never seen a requirement for a slip riser before but it makes sense in areas with deep frost. I also think the holes drilled in the conduit is rather strange. I'm guessing this thought is for it to drain water out of the conduit but on the same basis that could let water in.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 12, 2018)

Msradell said:


> I've never seen a requirement for a slip riser before but it makes sense in areas with deep frost. I also think the holes drilled in the conduit is rather strange. I'm guessing this thought is for it to drain water out of the conduit but on the same basis that could let water in.



The idea behind the hole at the base of the sweep that connects to the meter is to allow water to drain out before it goes up the conduit into the meter itself whenever you have a change in elevation where the transformer is above the meter as seen in many areas with varying elevations.  Not something you would see in Florida.  I've actually seen water pouring out of an older meter base with a transformer on a hill above during a heavy rain.  The concept here can only work if the soils have good drainage.


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes, if the conduit is attached to a foundation or other structure that has frost portection


----------



## JCraver (Oct 12, 2018)

Our POCO technically requires it, but I've never seen them not hook anyone up who doesn't do it.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Required here and yes the POCO has a diagram, also showing it in Schd. 80 PVC.


----------

